# عـاجل :/ظهور العذراء في الأسكندرية السفارة الامريكية تدين احداث امبابة وإعتصامات في باريس



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 مايو 2011)

أقباط يعتقدون ظهور العذراء بالإسكندرية
الإسكندرية- وسام محمد: 
تحولت مظاهرات الأقباط الغاضبة بالإسكندرية، مساء الأحد إلى مظاهرة تهليل وفرحة لاعتقادهم بظهور السيدة العذراء على شكل أسراب حمام  تطير ليلا لمناصرتهم .
وقام عشرات الأقباط بآداء الصلاوات والترانيم وإشعال الشموع في ساحة مكتبة الإسكندرية والنداء المتكرر علي العذراء  ومالبثت ان علت صيحات الفرح والصفير بعد ظهور أسراب الحمام البعيدة في السماء، بينما وقف المسلمين بجانبهم يتابعون المشهد  معهم .
وهتف الأقباط " بالطول والعرض العذراء زي الورد"."بص شوف العذراء بتعمل ايه."  ارفع راسك فوق انت قبطى".
وساهمت فرحه الأقباط في تجاوزهم عن فكرة قطع الطريق لتعود الحياة مرة أخرى بحذر  الي منطقة الشاطبى بالاسكندريه بعد انسحاب قوات الجيش التي تعرضت لإستفزازات متكرره ومحاولات احتكاك  ،قامت علي اثرها مجموعه من المتظاهرين باداء الصلوات بصوت مرتفع  لجذب المجموعات الغاضبة لتنجح حيلتها بعد فتره من الوقت.
وكان عشرات الأقباط  قد بدأو في التظاهر منذ ظهر الأحد للتنديد بحادث"إمبابة" التي وقعت مساء السبت.

مصـــــــــــــراوي 


أيضــــــــــــــــــــاً
السفارة الامريكية تدين احداث امبابة

كتب- هيثم فارس:

اعلنت السفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة ادانة واشنطن للأحداث التي وقعت مساء السبت بكنيستي مارمينا والعذراء بإمبابة.
وقال بيان صادر عن السفارة مساء الاحد إن الولايات المتحدة تدين بشدة العنف الطائفي الغير مبرر والذي سبب التدمير في منطقة إمبابة وأحياء أخرى بالقاهرة.
واكد على دعم واشنطن للمصريين الذين ، بروح الوحدة التي أعقبت ثورة 25 يناير، يرفضون العنف الديني ودعتهم للهدوء.
ورحب البيان بـ"الجهود العظيمة التي يبذلها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لمواجهة العنف الديني. كما يجب إجراء تحقيق شامل يتسم بالشفافية، ويجب إدانة الخارجين عن القانون وفقا للمعايير الدولية".
وقدمت السفارة فى بيانها خالص العزاء لأهالي القتلى والمصابين.

مصــــــــراوي

أيضـــــــــــــــــــاً

مصريون يعتصمون بالسفارة المصرية فى باريس






السفير محمد عبد الحكم مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية والمصريين بالخارج

القاهرة - أ.ش.أ - صرح السفير محمد عبدالحكم مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية والمصريين بالخارج والهجرة واللاجئين بأنه قام بالاتصال بالمواطنين المصريين المعتصمين بأحد مبانى السفارة المصرية فى باريس.
واشار  عبد الحكم إلى أنه أكد لهم اهتمام وزارة الخارجية بتقديم كافة التسهيلات والمساعدات القنصلية اللازمة لهم والاسراع فى تقديمها فى فترة وجيزة.
وقال إن عدد المواطنين المصريين المعتصمين فى السفارة المصرية فى باريس لا يتعدى عشرة أشخاص، موضحا أن مطالبهم كلها فى الشأن القنصلى.
وأشار عبد الحكم إلى أن وزارة الخارجية تقوم بتقديم كافة التسهيلات القنصلية اللازمة للمصريين المقيمين فى فرنسا

مصــــــــــراوي ​​​


----------



## emad62 (8 مايو 2011)

*رد: عـاجل : السفارة الامريكية تدين احداث امبابة وإعتصامات في باريس*

*سفير كداب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2011)

*بالنسبة لموضوع الظهور 
دى جملة كاتبها حد عندى على الفيس بوك 

*​*النهارده  ... فوق مكتبه الاسكندريه وتحت صلوات وصراخ المتظاهرين ,,, ظهرت حمامه  كبيره ولفت فى كل مكان وبعديها ظهر حمام كتير ابيض بيرفرف فى كل مكان ولمده  نص ساعه ... وانا كنت هناك وشوفت المنظر الجميل ده ... فليتمجد اسم الرب  ... ربنا موجـــــــــــــــود


*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بالنسبة لموضوع الظهور
> دى جملة كاتبها حد عندى على الفيس بوك
> 
> *​*النهارده  ... فوق مكتبه الاسكندريه وتحت صلوات وصراخ المتظاهرين ,,, ظهرت حمامه  كبيره ولفت فى كل مكان وبعديها ظهر حمام كتير ابيض بيرفرف فى كل مكان ولمده  نص ساعه ... وانا كنت هناك وشوفت المنظر الجميل ده ... فليتمجد اسم الرب  ... ربنا موجـــــــــــــــود
> ...


*فليتمجد اسم الرب*
*خبر حلو اووووووي في ظل الاحداث دي*​


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*يا جماعة كفاية اشاعات بقي
ناس تقول صيام و حداد 
و ناس تقول العدرا ظهرت
المرة اللي جاية ناس تقول القيامة قامت و لسه مجاتش مصر *


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2011)

هو انا مشفتش يعنى مقدرش لا اصدق ولا اكدب بس ممكن واى نوت مش شرط عشن احنا مش بنصدق اى حاجة يبقى كدب يعنى الله اعلم
مظاهرة الاسكندرية اعتقد كانو ميات مش عشرات


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2011)

*طبعا انا كمان مش بأكد بمشاركتى ولا بنفى برضه 
انا مجرد نقلت بس حاجة لقيتها مكتوبة 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 مايو 2011)

> طبعا انا كمان مش بأكد بمشاركتى ولا بنفى برضه
> انا مجرد نقلت بس حاجة لقيتها مكتوبة



كـــــــافة الأخــــــــبار تعتبر مسئولة من مصادرها الرئيسية 
ربنا موجود​


----------

